# First Baptist Church of Garden Grove, CA



## sastark (Dec 15, 2008)

Does anyone know anything about this church? I noticed on their website they hold to the 1689 London Baptist Confession.

First Baptist Church of Garden Grove

The pastor is Dr. Wade Whitcomb.


----------



## Pilgrim72 (Jan 5, 2009)

I just noticed this post today. (Sorry for the late response)

I know about this church. I've even visited a few times. It's pretty good. And Pastor Wade is really nice. I saw him preach once, and it was good. I went another time to see a friend of mine preach there.

Pastor Wade was friends with my pastor at Westminster OPC, I think. I even think his kids go (or went) to the school they had there at the OPC.


----------



## DMcFadden (Jan 6, 2009)

Wade is a good man and I have known him for years. I have preached at this church before and enjoyed it very much. Like many older congregations, it has the normal ups and downs with fighting tradition. But, for an old ABC congregation (at least the ABC still counts them as ABC according to their web site: Member Churches of ABCOSH), Wade has taken them in a *very* different direction. My guess is that they are ABC in name only and may have even voted to withdraw but never bothered to tell the denomination.


----------



## No Longer A Libertine (Jan 6, 2009)

Where do ya'll go to church, I live in Sherman Oaks and am willing to meet you all where ever you are for a Sunday?


----------



## Pilgrim72 (Jan 6, 2009)

I live in Orange County... Quite a drive from where you and Dennis live, I think. But I think I might drive up to L.A. to see Dr. Beeke speak on Feb 14th...


----------

